# Why remove/not have a neck pickup?



## SirMyghin (Nov 12, 2010)

I am a bit at a loss here. I see it a lot on this forum and for the life of me cannot understand it. Some folks mod them to not have a neck pickup, others just get axes without them. What do you gain from not having one though?

Sure you might only use it sometimes, but is it really an issue? I mean it never hurts to have. Options are not exactly a bad thing. Pickups should not be in the way when picking, as you pick doesn't need more than 1-2mm of contact (not saying this is a reason people do it, but it is one of the few I can think of). It seems more likely to me that these guitars/mods will be the ones you 'outgrow' regret over time more than something with some sonic difference to it. 

Anyone want to take a moment and explain it to this only moderately metal fellow?


----------



## abstract (Nov 12, 2010)

I've gotta agree with you here. Having only a bridge pickup is sacrificing versatility for nothing.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 12, 2010)

It's just a matter of opinion, if you want to say that options are never a bad thing, then to carry that a step further, why doesn't everyone play double neck 10 string guitar/ chapmann sticks with 3 pickups each, 4 or 5 switchers for all the different possible pick up configurations, a tone and voume for each pole of each pickup, piezos in the bridge, and a few dozen other knobs just for shits and giggles.


It might be a cost thing for some people.

tl;dr

Meh, some people just don't want it.


----------



## Gerbaschlonk (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree to. I can see no point in it except as maybe an aesthetic or money saving thing although no doubt you'll get charged just as much for a guitar that can only produce half as much sound, in a sense anyway. Maybe the pickup used is specifically for either lead or rhythm. So you have a guitar designed around a particular style/technique of playing therefore since it's sole purpose is to play one style it performs better?

If I had to make a one pup guitar that's how I'd do it anyway. Build it soley for rhythm or lead.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't have a neck pickup on my RG7 because...I would'nt use it, for the kind of stuff that I play on that axe. Other reason is because I love the way it looks! when i want to do clean parts, I split coil the humbucker and I get a clean tone that really satisfy me....

In the end I think that it's just a question of taste and appearence!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 12, 2010)

my carvin only have a bridge pickup and i love it, best guitar i have ever played. it's the simplicity i love the most about it i think, and the looks


----------



## Ckackley (Nov 12, 2010)

If I were to design a touring/live gig guitar it would be a bridge pickup only single volume, no tone knob fixed bridge guitar. ( I really need to check out a Jackson COW) Less shit to go wrong.. I EQ my live patches to use the bridge pickup exclusively. Switching pickups is just one thing I don't need to worry about live. Now, for recording I'll use the hell out of a neck pickup. Live I just don't mess with it.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 13, 2010)

I see what you mean, but then again if someone never uses a neck pickup, why have it there?

I use mine a lot. But for some, they don't even need one. Look at Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## Soubi7string (Nov 13, 2010)

I yanked my neck PU out of my Ibby due to preference
I prefer the gainy side of the tone for solo's over the nasally version
though I have my other Ibby which has the neck pup just in case I'm in the mood for the neck pup
though overall its a preference issue


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 13, 2010)

A few reasons. 

1 - Simplicity. 

Some players only need the one sound to come out of the guitar, so a neck pickup is unnecessary for them. No gimmicks, no extra frills, just a solid no nonsense instrument. 

2 - Resonance. 

Less routing on the tonewood the better overall sound. However this is arguable and extremely subjective. 

3 - Eddie Van Halen



 

And yes, I'm aware that he's been using his sig Wolfgangs with neck pickups for a while now too. 


It all depends on the player's wants and needs really. Personally I'd much prefer to have the neck pickup, and even a middle one too.


----------



## powergroover (Nov 13, 2010)

_A one pickup guitar is a status symbol_


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 13, 2010)

powergroover said:


> _A one pickup guitar is a status symbol_



how so?


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 13, 2010)

powergroover said:


> _A one pickup guitar is a status symbol_



I think I can see where you're going with this. A single-humbucker super strat perhaps to some gives-off a vibe of "this fucking guitar is meant for laying-down some sweet licks yeeowww" a la EVH and therefore might be construed as a statement from the player about their abilities. 

I'm not saying that association is necessarily correct, but I think that it's possible. I mean, as a counter example we have the LP Jr., which I think is the opposite of a "status" guitar... unless the owner makes it a point to exclaim how vintage it is... perhaps we should just let the music do the talking, eh?


----------



## leandroab (Nov 13, 2010)

Preference and opinion.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2010)

So Aesthetics rules the game, interesting. I think it looks kind of odd to have a freboard end without a pickup, too disjoint. Simplicity is an interesting take, as it is simple not to touch the controls regardless. Thanks for indulging my curiousity folks, I am not trying to bash it by any means (and it seems you all realize that). But I will leave you with something to think about.

As a lot of folks here gravitate towards technical playing, why are you vouching so heavily for simplicity.  (*runs*)

Cheers


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 13, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> As a lot of folks here gravitate towards technical playing, why are you vouching so heavily for simplicity.  (*runs*)



Can't stop to change pickups; you'd have to stop shredding!


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel that there is a certain dishonesty in anything but a wide open bridge p/u. I avoid switching to the neck unless I haven't played all week and my technique is garbage. To me, a real (electric)guitar tone is based off the gbidge p/u with no tone pot.
I vastly prefer soloing on bridge with a proper warm-up and right amp e.q.uing.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 13, 2010)

Self Bias said:


> I feel that there is a certain dishonesty in anything but a wide open bridge p/u. I avoid switching to the neck unless I haven't played all week and my technique is garbage. To me, a real (electric)guitar tone is based off the gbidge p/u with no tone pot.
> I vastly prefer soloing on bridge with a proper warm-up and right amp e.q.uing.



that seems to be an awfully narrow-minded interpretation. Why not use the tools available to get what you want?


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 13, 2010)

Probably because I get what I want from a Bridge p/u.


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 13, 2010)

Don"t get me wrong, I use the neck occasionally if I'm on a guit with onr, but I strive to get that full and mellow tone by picking farther away from the bridge, like over the 24th fret, if and when I can.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 13, 2010)

Self Bias said:


> Probably because I get what I want from a Bridge p/u.



but you're saying there is a "dishonesty", I don't get that mentality


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 13, 2010)

Problem is you'll never get neck pup tones out of a bridge pup and for cleans etc it just doesn't compare.

I just got my pendulum recently which only has a bridge pup and I gotta say the ONLY thing I noticed is aesthetics and not having it for the sake of not having it. 

I don't notice a difference in resonance or overall sustain from it to my ibanez S series (and this thing is neck through 1 pickup and easily twice as thick vs bolt on with a trem route 2 pups and half as thick if that) so I'd just throw out those arguments right off the bat.

The only other possible reason I could think of is it leaves you with all this room to pick if your one of those people who picks a little too far into the strings because you don't have to worry about hitting the neck pup.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2010)

powergroover said:


> _A one pickup guitar is a status symbol_



 





I have a guitar with only the bridge pickup (Jackson COW 7):
1. I absolutely love how it looks
2. I prefer the tone from the bridge pickup, no matter if I play fast/slow/solos distorted or some acoustic/clean... I just think it sounds better on the bridge.

I have nothing against neck pickups, it's just personal preference.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I have a guitar with only the bridge pickup (Jackson COW 7):
> 1. I absolutely love how it looks
> 2. I prefer the tone from the bridge pickup, no matter if I play fast/slow/solos distorted or some acoustic/clean... I just think it sounds better on the bridge.
> 
> I have nothing against neck pickups, it's just personal preference.



I find with my humbucker guitars, I use the bridge pickup 85% the time or so. When I am playing my ASAT special though, it is closer to 50/50. Something to do with single coils I guess.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 13, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I have a guitar with only the bridge pickup (Jackson COW 7):
> 1. I absolutely love how it looks
> 2. I prefer the tone from the bridge pickup, no matter if I play fast/slow/solos distorted or some acoustic/clean... I just think it sounds better on the bridge.
> 
> I have nothing against neck pickups, it's just personal preference.



The entire point that was made is that, looks aside, there is no downside to also having a neck pickup. Even if you prefer the sound from the bridge, having a neck pickup will not stop you enjoying the bridge pickup.


----------



## Vision (Nov 13, 2010)

For playing live, I always use my neck pickup so I should design a guitar that only has a neck pickup!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 13, 2010)

I prefer having and H-H setup with coil-tapping on both but I think I can add something that no one has yet to mention.

Some people like the sound you get from wiring your bridge pup straight to the output jack. No volume knob or anything to color the sound.

You can't exactly wire both a bridge and a neck pup straight to the jack without having something in between... I think.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2010)

Despised_0515 said:


> You can't exactly wire both a bridge and a neck pup straight to the jack without having something in between... I think.



You can however install a switch that jumps a pickup outside said wiring straight to output. I am currently plotting to rewire 2 buckers, series/split/parallel, into a 3 way and then use a switch pot to jump past pots on pull. So no added loads.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 2 - Resonance.
> 
> Less routing on the tonewood the better overall sound. However this is arguable and extremely subjective.
> )



Having both added neck pickups to single pickup guitars, as well as covering up neck pickup routes (the right way mind you), I can tell you 100% that there is just about zero difference in tone on the bridge pickup (or middle if applicable). 

I've done this to Jacksons, Kramers, Gibsons, Charvels, Fenders, Ibanez, ESPs, etc., with vastly different specs, and the result is always the same. 

You can chalk this one into the same category as those who believe bolt-ons don't sustain as well, and that Monster Cables are superior.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 13, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> You can however install a switch that jumps a pickup outside said wiring straight to output. I am currently plotting to rewire 2 buckers, series/split/parallel, into a 3 way and then use a switch pot to jump past pots on pull. So no added loads.



... and THAT'S where the "simplicity" argument comes into play!


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 13, 2010)

I would just like to add that the bridge pickup gives a better Metal tone as most people already know... 

Most people who dig single bridge humbucker guitars love tight metal rythem..

I guessing these people either do not play leads / have no use for the neck pickup, or they use something else to change their tone for leads. Pedals ect...


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 13, 2010)

Vision said:


> For playing live, I always use my neck pickup so I should design a guitar that only has a neck pickup!


 
This is one of weirdest thing i've heard....what kind of music do you play?
If you're into jazz/blues i can understand it...but if you're in a high gain setup, I don't know how you can achieve a nice chugging or djenting tone...even using all eq-ing and compressor of the world...imo


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> This is one of weirdest thing i've heard....what kind of music do you play?
> If you're into jazz/blues i can understand it...but if you're in a high gain setup, I don't know how you can achieve a nice chugging or djenting tone...even using all eq-ing and compressor of the world...imo



Not everyone is after a "djent" tone, and there are plenty of solid neck pickup rhythm tones to be had. It just so happens that a lot of players get a neck pickup that specifically rolls off the highs and gives a looser feel to clean up their leads. 

Listen to some Buckethead, even on his heavier stuff he uses the neck pickup A LOT. He still has a clear, defined tone on rhythms it's just thicker, warmer, and more "full" sounding.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 13, 2010)

For clean tones and some rhythm tones, I honestly prefer neck pickups. P90's, even. I really dislike guitars without neck pickups because it does NOT get the tone I want. I pretty much never use bridge pickups for clean. Coil tapped or not. If I use it, I combine it with my neck pickup. Such as having bridge in single coil and neck in humbucker. My 6 has a p90 in the neck and a d-sonic in the bridge. I combine the two quite a bit and I love it. I guess for me, I enjoy having A LOT of tonal diversity. I would love to have even a middle humbucker. Those sound epic. 
Too much simplicity just isn't my taste. After reading this thread though, it seems that for metal, most people just want 1 pickup...but I like jazzy cleans and using my tone knob. Yep.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 13, 2010)

I notice a lot of people saying they like bridge pickup sounds better, but I don't see how that really makes a neck pickup not worth having. The sound of other pickup positions shouldn't matter for determining if you want the others.

With that said, I can't remember the last time I used the middle pickup on my strat and it really doesn't matter to me if it's there or not (I easily get everything I want out of an H-H setup), so if people just really have no use for neck pickup tones then I'm guessing they view it the same way. Either that or for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not everyone is after a "djent" tone, and there are plenty of solid neck pickup rhythm tones to be had. It just so happens that a lot of players get a neck pickup that specifically rolls off the highs and gives a looser feel to clean up their leads.
> 
> Listen to some Buckethead, even on his heavier stuff he uses the neck pickup A LOT. He still has a clear, defined tone on rhythms it's just thicker, warmer, and more "full" sounding.


 
Thanks for the info! I did'nt knew that about Buckethead....you just made me realize a couple things! I was'nt making a general statement as for the «djent» tone, I don't even use that kind of tone...I was just wondering how a dirty tone could be percussive and tight using the neck pickup and once again you had the answer!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 13, 2010)

AcousticMinja said:


> For clean tones and some rhythm tones, I honestly prefer neck pickups. P90's, even. I really dislike guitars without neck pickups because it does NOT get the tone I want. I pretty much never use bridge pickups for clean. Coil tapped or not. If I use it, I combine it with my neck pickup. Such as having bridge in single coil and neck in humbucker. My 6 has a p90 in the neck and a d-sonic in the bridge. I combine the two quite a bit and I love it. I guess for me, I enjoy having A LOT of tonal diversity. I would love to have even a middle humbucker. Those sound epic.
> Too much simplicity just isn't my taste. After reading this thread though, it seems that for metal, most people just want 1 pickup...but I like jazzy cleans and using my tone knob. Yep.



This is neat as the tele I use the neck on a lot is P90s' , G&Ls stab at them however P90s none the less


I can see not needing a middle pickup though I had a H-SS guitar (actuall H-HH though) and never used the middle pickup, it didn't have a different enough character for my taste.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Having both added neck pickups to single pickup guitars, as well as covering up neck pickup routes (the right way mind you), I can tell you 100% that there is just about zero difference in tone on the bridge pickup (or middle if applicable).
> 
> I've done this to Jacksons, Kramers, Gibsons, Charvels, Fenders, Ibanez, ESPs, etc., with vastly different specs, and the result is always the same.
> 
> You can chalk this one into the same category as those who believe bolt-ons don't sustain as well, and that Monster Cables are superior.



I was a bit hesitant on proving the resonance point, because I actually don't buy it myself. So I do agree, especially with the last statement. Plus I always have more than one pickup, otherwise I'll either get bored or freak out.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I would just like to add that the bridge pickup gives a better Metal tone as most people already know...
> 
> Most people who dig single bridge humbucker guitars love tight metal rythem..
> 
> I guessing these people either do not play leads / have no use for the neck pickup, or they use something else to change their tone for leads. Pedals ect...



I play most of my leads on the bridge pickup 
I like the neck for sweep picking and cleans.



TheWreck said:


> This is one of weirdest thing i've heard....what kind of music do you play?
> If you're into jazz/blues i can understand it...but if you're in a high gain setup, I don't know how you can achieve a nice chugging or djenting tone...even using all eq-ing and compressor of the world...imo



Heaps and heaps of metal guitarists like the neck pickup for soloing.
Pretty much all the Between the Buried and Me leads by Paul sound like neck pickup position to and it seems all the leads on the Allegaeon album released this year was all neck pickup.
Just two example.




Bloody_Inferno said:


> I was a bit hesitant on proving the resonance point, because I actually don't buy it myself. So I do agree, especially with the last statement. Plus I always have more than one pickup, otherwise I'll either get bored or freak out.



Yeah, it really is a myth 
Sometimes routing the wood out of the body can actually increase the resonance because perhaps a bit of wood may be lacking in resonance due to it's mass and you reduce the mass and it's more free to resonate, but there's a ton of other variables though obviously.


----------



## Mop (Nov 14, 2010)

The answer seems pretty simple to me... if you never use the neck pickup, why bother having it there in the first place? 
It's a bit like volume/tone knobs, not much point them being there if you don't use 'em.
My custom has a bridge humbucker and single volume only, why pay for 2 pickups and the extra routing if you're not gonna use it? (looks badass with just the 1 pickup as well)


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 14, 2010)

My previous statements in this thread regarding preference for bridge p/u pertains to more aggressive styles. In my cough syrup addled state I forgot about my semi-hollow, on which I used neck almost exclusively, and will prob leave out the bridge p/u all together when I put it back, uh, together. Soft jazz isn't as contigent upon trebly nuances, but just a mellow tone and accurate pitch. Most of those dudes don't even do bends.
I always take the path of most resistance and feel more accomplished pulling off a smooth and fluid sweep with a bright bridge p/u. That's just a me thing, however. I do enjoy technical stuff done by other people on neck posish.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 14, 2010)

i like them all. 1 pup,2,3, singles, doubles, piezos, as long as it has string ill fookin beat it like it owes me money


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 14, 2010)

On my GKG Turbulence F-1, I'm trading the neck pickup for another octave of range. Worth it? For me, yes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 14, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> On my GKG Turbulence F-1, I'm trading the neck pickup for another octave of range. Worth it? For me, yes.



That sounds cool Koschei, I was more aimed at just leaving nothing there however. What are you going to use all that range for?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 14, 2010)

As lots of people already said.

1)It looks better. Opinion.
2)If you don't ever use it you don't need it.
3)Less to go wrong.

On top of that, something that hasn't been mentioned, is when it's one pup you can have it directly in the sweet spot compared to with two pups they generally sort of straddle the sweet spot. 

Here's an example.











If you notice, the single pup version is right in the sweet spot, also, I find it more visually appealing.


----------



## Michael T (Nov 14, 2010)

Back when I started playing i ALWAYS used only the Bridge pickup, and now as I've gotten older and expanded my range from straight shred to more Melodic Metal and prog i couldn't live without a Neck pup. My current favorite is the Dimarzio Liquifire which in my own opinion has one of the smoothest mellow clean tones i've gotten out of a pickup. The Liquifire can be pretty gnarly under High Gain also for some brutal Rhythms & Nice pinch harmonics. 

NECK PUP = MUST HAVE FOR ME 

I do agree with everyone tho its all a matter of taste and opinions. If everyone liked the same thing the "guitar" would have never advanced further than the Les Paul.....or ever gained more than 6 strings


----------



## groph (Nov 15, 2010)

If a guitar has a neck pickup I couldn't see me taking it out and leaving the empty cavity because I think that's completely ugly. Covering it with a pickguard I would do.

Still, I never use the neck pickup. I am of the opinion that neck pickups usually provide a better clean/lead tone, but I never play clean and I never play lead so I never use the neck pickup. My ideal guitar would have a bridge pickup, no tone knob, and the volume knob moved where the tone knob usually is. I like simplicity and not having things I don't need in my rig. I used to love amps that have a shit ton of knobs and endless tweakability, now I'd rather an amp with the standard controls and is pretty much a "plug in and play" with a bare essentials pedalboard (boost, noise suppressor, power source).


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Having both added neck pickups to single pickup guitars, as well as covering up neck pickup routes (the right way mind you), I can tell you 100% that there is just about zero difference in tone on the bridge pickup (or middle if applicable).
> 
> I've done this to Jacksons, Kramers, Gibsons, Charvels, Fenders, Ibanez, ESPs, etc., with vastly different specs, and the result is always the same.
> 
> *You can chalk this one into the same category as those who believe bolt-ons don't sustain as well, and that Monster Cables are superior*.



You mean these aren't true!? Say it isn't so! 

I dunno, I feel that I have to have 2 pickups on any guitar I play. Although I'm becoming more and more converted to the idea of having a humbucker in the bridge and a single coil in the neck. (having played through my lead guitarist's fernandes tele, and noting how awesome my lead tones sounded through the neck pup)

For me, a guitar just looks and feels more 'complete' when I see 2+ pickups on it. When I see just 1, it seems to me like the guitar is somehow lacking. Even if that isn't the case.

So I agree, it comes down to both preference and aesthetics.


----------



## Whitestrat (Nov 15, 2010)

I think there's another way to look at this.

Say you only had one pickup working in your guitar, and you were expected to deliver a myriad of tones still because there's no time to change your guitar, and you were plugged straight in with no other additional effects. I think you'd end up forcing yourself to play very differently. You'll start playing very different dynamics, focussing on your pickup, position of picking and even paying more attention to your volume/tone controls.

I know of guitarists who don't ever touch their controls and leave everything full on. There's a lot to be discovered in just a turn of that tone knob, or even the volume knob, if wired right.

All in all, I can see the sense in limiting yourself to enable you to do more. Not quite my up of tea, but I have tried playing with only one pup in a guitar and having to deliver a few tones using that one pup only. My knobs were the only thing I could use, and it was a very liberating experience.

Here's that experience on tape: SoundClick artist: Demioblue - page with MP3 music downloads

Ok, i think I cheated. I think I used 2 different drive pedals in that track.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 15, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> As lots of people already said.
> 
> 1)It looks better. Opinion.
> 2)If you don't ever use it you don't need it.
> ...



again, it's a personal preference where the "sweet spot" is, some people like they bridge pickups closer to the bridge than that.


----------



## abstract (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitestrat said:


> I think there's another way to look at this.
> 
> Say you only had one pickup working in your guitar, and you were expected to deliver a myriad of tones still because there's no time to change your guitar, and you were plugged straight in with no other additional effects. I think you'd end up forcing yourself to play very differently. You'll start playing very different dynamics, focussing on your pickup, position of picking and even paying more attention to your volume/tone controls.
> 
> ...



I see your point, but if you wanted to be able to apply those dynamics, just figure it out. You don't need to go out and buy a one-pickup guitar just so you can learn how to use one pickup really well. If you can use your neck pickup to the same degree as your bridge, and you're really good at coaxing the very best out of each of them, it doubles the possibilities. A lot of single-bucker advocates sound to me like they think neck and bridge are the same, but one's easier to play on and therefore has no value to skilled players. Consider this: Neck pickups sound *good* and have their own individual character; something that bridge pickups can imitate, but not become. They're not just there for weaker players to shred on easier.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 15, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> That sounds cool Koschei, I was more aimed at just leaving nothing there however. What are you going to use all that range for?



Stuff in the cello to violin register. I find most contemporary music obnoxious these days, with a few avant-garde exceptions (ie AAL, Ihsahn, Ulver, Devin Townsend). I prefer to compose what's in my head - I just act as a medium and let the melodies carry themselves to their natural conclusion. It's nice to have an instrument that I won't run out of frets on.

I've already got a couple of ideas to improve/evolve the F-1 Delta Wing design, some of which have already been incorporated without my feedback - FredtheShred gets the credit): spruce/yew top for better fundamental response, much thinner finish, stainless frets, scalloped third octave, totally flat radius, thinner body.

Leo Scala's design has just a metric fuck-tonne of potential - fully realized, it'd be kind of like the Bosendorfer 290 Imperial of the guitar world.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 15, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Stuff in the cello to violin register. I find most contemporary music obnoxious these days, with a few avant-garde exceptions (ie AAL, Ihsahn, Ulver, Devin Townsend). I prefer to compose what's in my head - I just act as a medium and let the melodies carry themselves to their natural conclusion. It's nice to have an instrument that I won't run out of frets on.
> 
> I've already got a couple of ideas to improve/evolve the F-1 Delta Wing design, some of which have already been incorporated without my feedback - FredtheShred gets the credit): spruce/yew top for better fundamental response, much thinner finish, stainless frets, scalloped third octave, totally flat radius, thinner body.
> 
> Leo Scala's design has just a metric fuck-tonne of potential - fully realized, it'd be kind of like the Bosendorfer 290 Imperial of the guitar world.



When you get er done lets here some of your work, sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 15, 2010)

ok to answer the whole thing about not having a neck pup 
alot of guitarists dont use em ever, same with tone knobs,
its the mentality of "i never use it/dont like to use it, what the fuck is the point in keeping it"
all of my guitars have the tone knobs disconected and hidden
as i dont use it i want it gone, more to go wrong if knock on wood something goes wrong 

i use my neck pup alot as long as it isnt a single coil
my esp may as well be a cheapo rob arnold model im getting ready to disconnect the single coils as i personally hate single coils unless theyre on a tele or P90s
my other guitars almost always ride in the neck position 

its a matter of personal preferance


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Nov 15, 2010)

So I guess what this whole thing boils down to is:

Personal preference. You like it; however, others may not.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who actually uses the middle pickup?  It's my main rhythm tone, goddammit...

I find that neck humbuckers are pretty limited in dynamics and application, but neck singlecoils have a lot more sparkle and top end and GREAT string separation which makes them quite well-suited for high gain tones when you want more dynamics and responsiveness to your picking variations. When I play more elaborate chords with distortion I almost always use the neck or middle singlecoil (on a HSS guitar) because it sounds clearer.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 16, 2010)

I never used the neck pickups in the guitars i own. But it look shitty to take it out and leave the spot empty. And if its gonna be there might as well have the option to use it. 

Fuck tone knobs though. I take those things out as soon as a get a guitar. Replace it with a kill switch. Those are useful as hell, especially live. 

My ideal guitar would come from the factory with 1 pickup, 1 knob, and a killswitch. 
Until guitars start coming with Preamps internally that have EQs like basses, i see no need for more than that.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Am I the only one who actually uses the middle pickup?  It's my main rhythm tone, goddammit...



I've only ever owned one guitar that has a middle pickup and i love the tone you get with it. Also the neck/middle 6-way switch combo i quite enjoyed as well for twangy clean stuff.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 19, 2010)

drgordonfreeman said:


> So I guess what this whole thing boils down to is:
> 
> Personal preference. You like it; however, others may not.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Nov 19, 2010)

I could and have lived with one pup wired straight to the jack, no knobs no bullshit. full volume full tone. I use my extra amp channel for a kill.


----------



## Gamba (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't use it, so I got one of my sevens built without it, as simple as that, the same with the tone knob


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

I've actually kinda had some GAS for a single-pickup guitar lately. Something about this one just makes me want to buy it...












Hard to resist, for only $389.


----------

